# Where do you get flowers, plants, trees, etc. from?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I get mine from a variety of places. Lowe's, Home Depot, and local nurseries. In my area the Lowe's takes better care of their stuff than Home Depot.

I also buy from local garden centers and nurseries. Typically more expensive but usually better quality. They all have the one year guarantee.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Mostly from local nurseries and green houses. If something catches my eye from HD or Lowes I'm not opposed to buying from them, just prefer the local mom & pop places more.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I buy local as well unless I can't find what I want. Annuals I may buy from Lowe's or HD, but never perennials. They fertilize them too much before putting them out and never do well in the ground for me.

The last year I have bought numerous plants from Nature Hills Nursery online. They arrive dormant bare root, and so far have been fantastic. Prices a little higher than local, but they have most all the newer more desirable cultivars and a very good selection.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

We get ours from our local co-op. They work with local family farmers and greenhouses to get starter plants going. Pay a but more, but have always gotten great plants.


----------

